# Freshwater Flounder



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

My freshwater flounder has disappeared! I've tore my tank apart and went through the substrate. All it is housed with is a bumblebee goby and a dragon goby. I haven't seen it in two weeks. I know they're great at camouflage, but is this unusual?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to have 4 - 1 died and one disappeared. I've only seen 2 for the last few months. Do you have snails?

Have you seen them eat?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I had one disappear - I have snails so if it died its long gone.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

no snails yet. I'm acclimating some tiger nerites in another tank though. the only other fishes in the tank at the time of disappearance were a dragon goby and bumblebee goby.


----------



## Jason4390 (Feb 22, 2012)

Almost a month without seeing the flounder and I've given up hope. I really want some in my tank and will be trying again soon. I buy them when they are about 1 inch and in freshwater at my LFS and acclimate them over a few weeks to a SG of about 1.008. I haven't had any problems with acclimation because when they're fully acclimated they have no problems in my main tank at all. Any tips or advice in raising these finicky unique fish? I never saw my flounder eat at all and don't how it would've survived the months I had it if it hadn't of been eating...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine are in straight fresh water. I've had them for several months now and have never seen them eat. These are my first flounders, so I don't have much to offer...


----------

